# Because i haven't posted in here for a while...



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

As there is not much going on baby wise in the land of typey mice, i decided to give one of my lone bucks a little pleasure and put a fuzzy hairless doe with him. Always fun as i often have no idea what colour they are!  interesting to see what pops out. anyways result is:

A black
A black tan
3 agouti
1 satin black broken
2 choc broken

nom.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

mog how sweet! I want an agouti like those


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Is that a teeny white spot I'm seeing on the forehead of one of the agouti.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

yes i'd say, i did notice that when i was taking the pics


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look good! I like the teensie head spot, Should be pretty when the mousie is full grown.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

colours look nice and rich.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They'll be rubbish type as my hairless are practically hairless pet type mice, but i wasn't trying for anything, i was just getting itchy with the lack of babies being born :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the pied with the eye spot!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

What a lovely mix of babies!

they're like....like......LIKE...

was I saying something? o3o HEY LOOK BABY MICE!

lol very pretty


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Last night, didn't have time to get them out and they're at that ping pong ball stage!

Its been so long since i've had a normal pet type litter, i forgot how small they are!!! tiny little things!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wot colours are the parents


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The doe i'm not sure as she's hairless, hense it being for a bit of fun, the male is broken agouti.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Could I see photos of the doe please?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't have a pic of her, but for the time being, she's basically the same as this, black eyes of course.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh so she's a fuzzy!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah hense why i'm not sure of her colour, its light though! :roll:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice babies! Feel free to drop the chocolates off at my house!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet_Meece said:


> Yeah hense why i'm not sure of her colour, its light though! :roll:


Determining light colours and brown colours (chocolate, cinnamon, agouti, coffee, etc) on a fuzzy is friggin impossible. :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, i've gotten pretty good at singling agouti's out, but some are deffo mind boggling. Here's a tough one!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I love "mystery" Fuzzies so long as they are black-eyed! They look like my Ivory, Beige and Coffee lot I have. I love that last girlie!


----------

